# fort desoto



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

I plan to be in the Fort Desoto area around October 18. What's the fishing like at that time? Did the hurricanes do any damage to that area?

Brooklyn fish


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

We use to do good the shore-line next to the bridge at the toll both just before you enter Fort Desoto. Trout and flounder with a DOA Night Glow 1/4 OZ. Shrimp. Don't know what the hurricane did to the area. I moved to Md. about a year and a half ago. This is my fishing buddy NY Richard. We were fishing at the bridge area at the toll both. You can park on side of road there. Send us some reports and pictures from FL.
View attachment 43570
View attachment 43578
View attachment 43586
Good Luck!!


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Fished the gulf pier on October 19. Hooked ladyfish and Spanish mackeral, but dolphin grabbed them; lost a spoon and a gotcha plug to the dolphin. Fished inshore and got lots of jacks. Lots of bait in water.

Next day fished John's pass. Caught a 3 pound red, 2 flounder and lots of small jacks.


----------

